# Your workspace



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm looking for some ideas on creating a new workspace to draw and paint at. anybody got any shots of their stuff or studio if your lucky enough to have one?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well - I would except that my workspace is my dining room table and my office desk - sad but true.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, I use a table I built.


----------



## Bigvyor (Feb 8, 2013)

I spent much of last summer converting an old outbuilding into a studio space and guess what? It's already full of so much junk from the house that I still can't get out there to work in it!  Seriously though, if you do have any free space it's much better if you can set it aside for your artwork instead of having to "make do". It all comes down to time and money too but you can cut a few corners and hopefully get some help from friends. The subject was featured in my blog here


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

I mostly draw everything while lying on my couch while looking at the picture on my 23 inch monitor then I paint them with watercolour on the metal table I have in my house, since it is flat.

When at art I just use a wooden table and board


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

You have to be comfy when doing art.


----------



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

My space is wherever my mind and sketch pad is.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I like that kind of work space. I wish I could my work space and mind to work together a little more!


----------

